# Pimp a 99p Macap MX for work



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

So at work I need a grinder, I mean I really, really need a grinder as the Nescafe is 1 disgusting and 2 puts me to sleep almost, which is not a good thing when your sitting in the middle of 40 people in a open plan office. I had the same problem when I worked at the Alzheimers society Nescafe + spreadsheets = impending sleep.

So the plan has been for a while to get a grinder for the kitchen at work and some kind of espresso machine. The regional charity I work for now likes to choose its own smaller charity each year and raise funds for it, we have about 120 staff so its good to give other small local charities a hand, for example in the kitchen at work we have a tuckshop that raises about 2K a year - Aha I thought here is my chance to get a grinder into the workplace and hopefully use it to raise some funds .

Enter into the equation a 99p 2014 Macap that I won on ebay - listed as for spares or repair - not running, from past experience I know that these are actually ok grinders 65mm burrs, quite well built and if its not turning it will be the capacitor .

Ive got about 6 weeks till the Gaggia chrome comes back and although I can rebuild the chassis there is a Macap sized space in itinerary at the moment

I should add that ive confirmed the capacitor needs replacing as it runs fine if you give the spindle a twist

Why do a thread on a Macap when you have pimped one before, well partly I'm really smug at getting it for 99p, and for those with limited resources a macap often provides the chance to get a commercial grinder on the cheap

Anyway first photos, this was used in this state up till it stopped working - well crusty,


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

In on the first page! Looking forward to seeing the tinkering as it happens!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Well crusty indeed ???


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

It looks like they brewed in there as well .. You seem to like cleaning others peoples crud ? ..


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Picture 2 ???!

That said, 99p ?

I look forward to seeing the cleaned and fixed final product!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> It looks like they brewed in there as well .. You seem to like cleaning others peoples crud ? ..


 I think I missed my vocation


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

There is still time ?.

It is a very well paid job .. well the companies charge a lot ..

Just thought you might need the rods to clean that ?


----------

